# Maytag Gas Dryer - Heats only sometimes



## ed3120 (Aug 24, 2011)

Maytag model SDG4506AWW...about 10 years old.

Sometimes it heats. Sometimes it doesn't. I took off the front panel and the ignitor glows red. Sometimes I see a flame, other times I don't. I checked under the filter and cleaned in there a little, but I didn't see anything big stopping the air flow. 

This all started after I put a large load in the dryer (bigger than I should have and ran the dryer. Hours later, it was still running with no heat and wet clothes. Then, then next day, it seems to heat up and work fine. Today (a few days later) it seems to be sporadically heating again. I just took the front off and did a test run. I saw the ignitor glow and saw a flame and it was producing heat. I let it run for about 5 minutes (no clothes inside) and then I opened it and it wasn't hot.

What should I test? Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairHelp/Dryer-Repair/8---U0RHNDUwNkFXVw==/Dryer-Troubleshooting


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

ed3120 said:


> Maytag model SDG4506AWW...about 10 years old.


The model numbers listed don't match yours (4506). Could it be 4000, 405D, or 4606, by chance?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

First verify your model number. :thumbsup:

Most common problems are thermal fuse or gas valve solenoid. Click on link below, then click on part testing/replacing video for thermo fuse and gas valve solenoid and see if they are at fault. Could be something else, but start there.

dryer not heating


----------



## ed3120 (Aug 24, 2011)

It was the solenoids. I changed them out and it works now. Easy install. Thanks.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Your welcome. Great. :thumbsup: Glad everything worked out for you. Thanks for the update. This post may help someone else having the same problem. Thanks.


----------

